# Corsair Carbide 600c Alternative



## zeus13k (28. August 2018)

Moin zusammen, 

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Case und bin dabei auf das Corsair Carbide 600c gestoßen. Im Prinzip kommt das Case dem was ich suche sehr nahe, einzig an das invertierte Design kann ich mich nicht wirklich gewöhnen. Auf der Corsair-HP habe ich leider nichts Vergleichbares im Standardlayout gefunden. Hat evtl. jemand einen Tip? Auf die Marke bin ich nicht zwingend festgelegt, wobei ich mit meinem bisherigen Corsair sehr zufrieden bin. Platzangebot innen sollte ähnlich sein. Auf 5,25-Laufwerke bin ich nicht angewiesen. Design eben wie das 600c schlicht, gerne mit einseitigem Fenster. Besten Dank.


----------



## evilgrin68 (28. August 2018)

Also normales Design, Fenster links?

Fractal Design Define C TG ab €' '81,93 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## zeus13k (30. August 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis. Geht auf jeden Fall in die richtige Richtung. Das Corsair scheint mir allerdings etwas wertiger. Evtl muss ich mich dann doch ans inverted ATX gewöhnen...


----------

